Ask HN: What is easier to read: camel or snake case? - tomaszs
======
ksaj
I prefer snake_case() since it maintains a comfortable / familiar word
spacing. Since I program mostly in Lisp, I use its equally attractive sibling,
(kebab-case).

ToMeCamelCaseIsWayTooCrowded. ItMakesForUGLYEmphasis.
AndTHISisJUSTmindBOGGLING.

Snake_Case_reminds_me_of_underlined_text, and is as-easy-to-read-as-Kebab-
Case. Double_underscores__REALLY__stand_out and are reasonably_grammatical.

------
kkthxbb
It doesn't matter as long as the whole project uses the same style.

------
runjake
Snake case, but it's entirely subjective.

